# adjustable flow rate circulation pump



## hi-revs (Nov 3, 2010)

Can someone help me out?

All the pumps that ive been seeing dont have adjustable flow rates.

I want one thats powerful enough, that if i choose to, i can unroot plants or have it trickling so even a guppy wouldnt get blown away.

The ones ive seen only have adjustable directional flow. and not with the ability to adjust flow rate.

Looking for a fairly basic one thats submersible. And that it either uses suction cups or magnets for attachment.

Not looking to spend $$$ on it either.
So ive been reading up a bit on the Maxi-jet powerheads line up. Out flow can be adjusted on these, right?


----------



## SeaHorse_Fanatic (Apr 22, 2010)

Adjustable flow & cheap. Good luck with that.

Any product that has special features like adjustable flow rate (higher end Tunze Streams or Vortechs) are $$$$.


----------



## gklaw (May 31, 2010)

Yep, its is a dying animal. Maxijets are nice pumps especially the new series nut no adjustable flow.

The Aquaclear series which I thing is a reshaped old Fluval series should be adjustable. Some of the fountain pumps are still adjustable.

If you are handy, you can find a flow adjustable and attached to the outlet with hose.

Mmmm. just wondering if a light dimmer switch would work.


----------



## Scherb (Feb 10, 2011)

Hello i recently got a aqua clear 20 power head with adjustable flow and a flow direction plate cost me 30 bucks new. hope that helps. Cheers


----------



## hi-revs (Nov 3, 2010)

For anyone interested:

I was at King Ed's today and picked up a Hydor Pico circulation pump.
300gph WITH adjustable flow rate AND adjustable direction flow with magnetic suction cups.
Reg. price $37.99 on sale to $26.59

Pretty nice and compact unit. Nice and quiet as well


----------



## 2wheelsx2 (Apr 21, 2010)

But is 300 GPH going to unroot plants, as you stated in your first post? I was looking at those also and they seem to be a nice unit, but not sure how effective the max flow rate is.


----------



## hi-revs (Nov 3, 2010)

300gph isnt too shabby at all.

Yes, it doesnt uproot plants as i wanted. But at 300gph im not even fully opening it up in my 75g tank.
also have an XP4 with spraybar(taped up 3 holes for more pressure), and a built in filter to the tank that provides circulation.

I find this one MUCH stronger than my Aqueon 500gph.
Im thinking this because of the out flow nozzle.
The Pico is much more narrow and outflows a jet stream of water vs my Aqueon is just embarrassing, LOL. If i remember correctly, i paid more for the Aqueon too...

Bang for buck wise, i think the Pico 300gph is definitely worth it!


----------



## bunnyrabbit (Jul 28, 2010)

I'm using a hydor koralia 1050gph in my 75, but I don't have any plants.


----------



## hi-revs (Nov 3, 2010)

is your 1050gph REALLy powerful in a 75g?


----------



## babyreef (Nov 10, 2011)

Vortech MP10es moves gravel in my 20 gallon, but not cheaply. $250.00. Can't remember the GPH but when the gravel moves I turn it down again


----------



## hi-revs (Nov 3, 2010)

yeah, with my Pico 300, i can blow sand all over the place if i shoot it straight down.
Overall im happy with it especially with the price. Because like i said, my Aqueon 500 isnt anywhere near as powerful and doesnt have flow rate adjustments.


----------



## hi-revs (Nov 3, 2010)

yeah, with my Pico 300, i can blow sand all over the place if i shoot it straight down.
Overall im happy with it especially with the price. Because like i said, my Aqueon 500 isnt anywhere near as powerful and doesnt have flow rate adjustments.


----------



## bunnyrabbit (Jul 28, 2010)

hi-revs said:


> is your 1050gph REALLy powerful in a 75g?


I was going to get the 1400gph to try. My tank is barebottom so the food does get moved around a fare bit usually settling somewhere below the pump. I'm going to look at the pico for my 40 gal though. Thanks for the post/suggestion.


----------

